# Help. My cuticles are beyond repair, and I have weak nails.



## mandilly (Jul 11, 2009)

So, in general, my hands take a lot of abuse from work. No matter what I do though, I can't seem to repair, or prevent, any cracks that I get around my cuticles and finger nails. Every night I apply Solar Oil around my cuticles, followed by hand repair cream from Eucerin concentrated on my cuticles and finger tips. Twice a week I use Sally Hanson's 15 Second Cuticle Dissolver to remove any dead cuticles that may split. I also rotate between Sally Hanson's Triple Strong Nail Fortifier, and OPI's Nail Envy as a base for my nails.

Now, I know that the cuticle dissolver isn't drying my fingers out any, because I had this 'dry skin' issue before I even started using that, though my splitting cuticles were becoming bad so I started using the dissolver.

No matter what I do, or how often, my cuticles and the beds around my finger nails in general are peeling, cracked, and dry.

What else can I possibly do? Is there a stronger cuticle oil than solar oil? Something more concentrated? Also, my nails are literally paper thin. Do you recommend any other/better strengtheners than what I've listed?

Please help my poor, poor fingers out.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 11, 2009)

Start taking Silica Gel. That helps strengthen connective tissue, which is your nails hair and skin. My hands are in water a lot so my nails get weak and this stuff really helps. Also, stop using the cuticle dissolver so often, you are causing more damage than good by doing it so often. Solar oil is fabulous, but if you want something a little more concentrated, I'd suggest using Solar balm which is from the same range as the Solar Oil but it's a lot richer.


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 11, 2009)

I like T.I.P.S from ask cosmetics...it's an oil...I find it much better than solar oil and it greatly improves your nails too.

I also like Lush lemoney flutter cuticle cream.

my nails and cuticles are crap and I have tried many many things and thought nothing is fantastic...these are the two things that I have found to help the most.


----------

